# Best Zoom camera within 15K



## sunil.001 (May 7, 2013)

I want buy a zoom camera within 15K before monsoon.
I've zeroed on the following models

Nikon Coolpix L820 (for CMOS Sensor, 1cm Macro Mode  n 30x Optical zoom but few reviews on net)
Canon SX260 (excellent reviews, CMOS sensor)
Sony H200 (Good specs on paper but few reviews on internet)
Canon SX500

I would be using it for still photography. 
I would be using it for my trekking. I also want to try Macro Photography (which was not possible with basic PnS camera)
Size is not a factor for me and I can stretch my budget by 2-3K if necessary.

I would be buying the camera online only  (as its cheaper with Offer n Coupon Code).

Please suggest


----------



## nac (May 7, 2013)

SX260 is a good one in the lot.
You can add few more for consideration
TZ30
FZ47, it's discontinued but I saw it on DEALS a week back (I think) for 13k+

With increased budget FZ60 may fit in it...


----------



## quagmire (May 7, 2013)

+1 to SX260..

Macro is not great BTW.


----------



## sunil.001 (May 8, 2013)

Thanks for responding

@nac : Will think of the Panasonic FZ60 and Canon SX260.
BTW, I've seen some of ur snap which are taken by Canon SX130 and I really liked it (I know its ur Skill not just the Gadget whick took wonderful snaps).
Now, I wanna ask Canon SX260 vs Canon SX130...which one would u prefer? Pros n Cons of both Camera?

I've 1-1.5 months in hand and will take little  time before buying (unlike my 1st PnS Camera).

@quagmire Thanks for the info. Can u suggest any good camera for Macro Photography?


----------



## nac (May 8, 2013)

^ In fact, from ebay you can get SX260 cheaper than SX240. 

SX260 vs SX130

There are lot of things SX260 scores better than SX130
Faster
Wider focal length
More zoom
Li-on powered (don't have to shell out extra money to get quick charger)
Better IQ and low light image quality
Better resolution LCD
Better sensor
Better stabilization and lot more...
Overall SX260 is a way better than SX130.


----------



## siddhesh222 (May 9, 2013)

Canon IXUS 240 HS vs SX240 HS - Our Analysis

I was gonna buy sx260 but saw a deal on ebay for IXUS 240. I really dont know the difference between both of them..which is better? 

Canon IXUS 240 HS 16.1 Megapixels Digital Camera WiFi 3.2"TouchScreen | eBay  12.9k 

260hs is 13.5k


----------



## nac (May 9, 2013)

IXUS is a point and shoot camera...

Whereas SX does have manual exposure controls....


----------



## sunil.001 (May 9, 2013)

@siddesh

Buy it from tradus @ Rs 12100 (use coupan code "Cameras10 " to get Rs 500 off on MRP of Rs 12600).
I think currently this is the best deal online...
Link

Enjoy

@nac thanks for ur valuable suggestion....


----------



## aroraanant (May 15, 2013)

SX260 or SX240 are good options.

+1 to them from my side.


----------



## sunil.001 (May 27, 2013)

Finally decided to go for Canon SX260.

Please have a look on Nikon L820 also.

I've gone through Photographyblog, CNET and Cameralabs (+few Youtube videos)...
Seems SX260 is clear winner everywhere...


Will buy in next 1-2 weeks .


----------



## nikku_hot123 (May 27, 2013)

I also want to get a camera 
Within this range of 15000 - 17000.
And i am zeroed at sx260 and Panasonic fz47 and & fz60. I want this cam for learning photography so manual control is must. And it should be a good low light performer.  

Plz suggest guys...


----------



## sunil.001 (May 27, 2013)

nikku_hot123 said:


> I also want to get a camera
> Within this range of 15000 - 17000.
> And i am zeroed at sx260 and Panasonic fz47 and & fz60. I want this cam for learning photography so manual control is must. And it should be a good low light performer.
> 
> Plz suggest guys...



I would suggest either SX260 or FZ60...Bcoz FZ47 has CCD Sensor whereas FZ60 has High Sensivity MOS Sensor...
Price difference is also very less (around ~2K)



meetdenis said:


> ^^ Great!
> Make sure you use the GPS to full effect



Not sure as if now....but sure....I'm paying for it....I'll use it


----------



## nikku_hot123 (May 27, 2013)

sunil.001 said:


> I would suggest either SX260 or FZ60...Bcoz FZ47 has CCD Sensor whereas FZ60 has High Sensivity MOS Sensor...
> Price difference is also very less (around ~2K)


i think i should prefer fz60 coz of the viewfinder, handling And i don't need gps.
What about image quality, low light n video performance??


----------



## nac (May 27, 2013)

Sunil, Good...  Use GPS only if you need. Already, Canon's battery rating is not that great and using GPS will worsen it...

Nikku, Both SX260 and FZ60 are nice cameras and good to learn photography with... With FZ60 you will have more options than any camera in this price range as far as video is concern.
How about a used DSLR with kit or prime lens to learn photography? Just a food for thought...


----------



## nikku_hot123 (May 27, 2013)

^^ your idea is nice but i think it will be very difficult to find a used dslr moreover i planned to go for a dslr when i will get some dexterity. May be after one year or so..


----------



## sujoyp (May 27, 2013)

@nikku I will guide u for used DSLR no issues ....and where to get it ...but only if u want it now


----------



## nikku_hot123 (May 27, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> @nikku I will guide u for used DSLR no issues ....and where to get it ...but only if u want it now



^^i think u have something for me under your sleeves....


----------



## sujoyp (May 27, 2013)

as discussed...u get an advance P&S now to lern basic PASM modes then afterwards u can get the dslr


----------



## nikku_hot123 (May 27, 2013)

Thanks mate.....i will go with your suggestion...


----------



## nac (May 27, 2013)

nikku_hot123 said:


> ^^ your idea is nice but i think it will be very difficult to find a used dslr moreover i planned to go for a dslr when i will get some dexterity. May be after one year or so..



Choice and money is yours, I was just saying. After few months of using compact and getting to know about photography and camera, I felt like I should have gone with the used DSLR instead of a compact. At that time, there were offers for used DSLR around 9-11k with kit/prime lens.


----------



## sunil.001 (May 27, 2013)

nac said:


> Choice and money is yours, I was just saying. After few months of using compact and getting to know about photography and camera, I felt like I should have gone with the used DSLR instead of a compact. At that time, there were offers for used DSLR around 9-11k with kit/prime lens.



I'm open for DSLR option nac...
I'm staying in Pune.
Can u tell me how to check used DSLR....(what should I look for)
Can u refer me some link?

My preferred model would be Canon 600D, Canon 1100, Nikon 3200, Nikon 5100,5200 etc...

I'm not in hurry


----------



## nac (May 27, 2013)

I think Sujoy can help you better in this regard. You can check for offers here in bazaar and/or in jjmehta. And it's hard to get those preferred models in your budget (yes used). May be 1100D and D3100 would be the latest cameras would fit in your budget


----------



## ankushkool (Jun 28, 2013)

If you interested I am selling my FZ100 as i am upgrading to FZ200!


----------

